# Newbie



## TChousewife (Jun 16, 2017)

Hello,

Lol guess I missed this when I first joined earlier this week.

Well, I'm a 34 stay at home mom, been married for 16 yrs with a 12 & 14 year old. (Lord help me...teenagers)

I'm hoping to get some insight and advice on trying to improve my marriage. Also hoping to meet some interesting people along the way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi... hope you are doing ok.


----------



## TChousewife (Jun 16, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> Hi... hope you are doing ok.




Well, I was until I posted in another forum I joined about something and basically got treated like a bad guy. I'm tempted to post the issue here I'm just not sure if it's against guidelines or even what section.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparta (Sep 4, 2014)

Welcome go ahead tell your story you'll be fine.


----------



## TChousewife (Jun 16, 2017)

Sparta said:


> Welcome go ahead tell your story you'll be fine.




Okay, but um I'm unsure where. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

TChousewife said:


> Okay, but um I'm unsure where.


You already started with your other thread.


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/384682-feeling-better.html


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

TChousewife said:


> Well, I was until I posted in another forum I joined about something and basically got treated like a bad guy. I'm tempted to post the issue here I'm just not sure if it's against guidelines or even what section.


Go to your original thread and just tell us about what your issues are. That's a good place to start. I'll keep and eye on your thread. It is my bedtime now. But I'll check in the morning.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/384682-feeling-better.html#post18074193


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

And here is a link to the longer thread on your issues that you started a few days ago.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/384642-hello-im-new.html

So you have already gotten a good start.


----------



## TChousewife (Jun 16, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> Go to your original thread and just tell us about what your issues are. That's a good place to start. I'll keep and eye on your thread. It is my bedtime now. But I'll check in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/384682-feeling-better.html#post18074193




Lol just dumped a bunch on my feeling better post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

